

"Super fast" game download launch - vitaminj
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7946697.stm

======
gb
This is how Quake Live works too - after a small download you enter a 10
minute warmup/skill-determining match against a bot, the rest of the maps
carry on downloading while you play. In my case everything had finished
downloading by the time I got out of the warmup.

------
nopassrecover
Clever idea - these guys must have great PR behind them to plant a story like
this.

------
Silentio
Part of me really wants digital distribution of games, especially if it means
cheaper titles. On the other hand, I'll miss being able to sell games to save
money on new ones.

------
ErrantX
Neat idea - Valve have the content market well wrapped up at the moment so
something genuinely new like this might have a chance of succeeding.

~~~
Deestan
> Valve have the content market well wrapped up at the moment

Not really - according to Valve's own numbers, most Steam accounts are used
solely for CounterStrike (and the required HL2 installation).

<http://frogboy.impulsedriven.net/article/342982>

